# Every woodworker should have one of these.



## ErikB (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the 12" model. It's my go-to measuring device in my shop.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Been using the 12 incher for years, so long in fact that I could read the 64ths easily when I bought it. Not so much these days without bifocals.

I still use a 12˝ Starett combo often; as the Incra is floppy, but between the two things are covered pretty well.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Have it, wouldn't be without one, use it all the time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A super measuring device


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

These are great rules….the 3" is also very handy : )


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I'm convinced. I've been putting off buying these but I will.


----------



## BobD (Jan 20, 2009)

Great layout tool but must use a 5mm pencil.


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

Where's the best place to order one?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

The are excellent. You can't go wrong with anything made by Incra. Their tools are as much addictive as they are accurate. I bought numerous Incra products from www.incrementaltools.com and from www.woodpeck.com
I just received my Incra Incra LS positioner super system and Incra router table today and will spend time setting it up in the next couple of days. Their products are not cheap…but top quality never is cheap but I figure I will not have to replace these products.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought the 18" model thinking that too long still works where too short might not. It's a great tool and I'll probably buy the 6" model (maybe the 12" too) just for the convenience!


----------

